# Value of a good used Grizzly g1182 jointer



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

I am just starting to gather some wood working equipment so my knowledge and pocketbook are a bit light.
An G1182 is up for $375. My hunch is that's a bit high but not bad. All help welcome.
Nitehorse


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I would think $200 is a fair price, and even then maybe on the high side depending on your location.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It varies with the given market place, but depending on condition, I'd think $200-$300 would be inline. Comparables tend to be $600+ now.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I paid 225 for my 1182 about 4 years ago. It's an older one.


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. 
I live just north of Harrisburg Pa in a rural area. Most of the $200 jointers for sale around here are usually old craftsman. This was a one owner and kept well so I really didn't want to wait nor did I want to travel a hundred miles. The gentleman was close, his small private shop was neat so I bought it. The next on the list is a Grizzly 17 inch band saw.

Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Thank you for the replies.
> I live just north of Harrisburg Pa in a rural area. Most of the $200 jointers for sale around here are usually old craftsman. This was a one owner and kept well so I really didn t want to wait nor did I want to travel a hundred miles. The gentleman was close, his small private shop was neat so I bought it. The next on the list is a Grizzly 17 inch band saw.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It's a solid jointer and should serve you well. Mine 1182HW has been going strong for > 17 years now.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

> Thank you for the replies.
> I live just north of Harrisburg Pa in a rural area. Most of the $200 jointers for sale around here are usually old craftsman. This was a one owner and kept well so I really didn t want to wait nor did I want to travel a hundred miles. The gentleman was close, his small private shop was neat so I bought it. The next on the list is a Grizzly 17 inch band saw.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It's funny. I see those craftsman jointers for $200 and ones like the 1182 for the same price.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good luck with your jointer. I live in that general area and prices on used equipment are higher than most…....For this area it seems like a fair price. If you find a band saw in decent shape jump on it. Seems like used band saws in the Harrisburg, PA region are in high demand.


----------



## Poss0311 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, first post on here
I just bought a g1182 lastnight. I see the blades are discontinued from grizzly. What's a good replacement option? Also as far as belt replacement I read there are better belts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Hi, first post on here
> I just bought a g1182 lastnight. I see the blades are discontinued from grizzly. What s a good replacement option? Also as far as belt replacement I read there are better belts?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Poss0311


All you need are the blade dimensions, then you can order them from lots of places - Holbren.com, Infinity Tools, Ebay, Amazon, Hartville Tool, etc. IIRC, my 1182 blades are 6" x 1" x 1/8".

The Harbor Freight link belt should work.


----------



## Poss0311 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for reply I'll measure tomorrow night and make a trip to harbor freight.

What do you recommend for setting the blades up?



> Hi, first post on here
> I just bought a g1182 lastnight. I see the blades are discontinued from grizzly. What s a good replacement option? Also as far as belt replacement I read there are better belts?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

I see I posted I was going to buy a 17inch bandsaw. Update; there is a new, still in the crate, Grizzly G05132XBF sitting in the garage. And a G0453Z on backorder.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Hi, first post on here
> I just bought a g1182 lastnight. I see the blades are discontinued from grizzly. What s a good replacement option? Also as far as belt replacement I read there are better belts?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Find a local tooling company that will sell you blades. I buy blades from the same place a 300 million dollar company buys them from. So my orders are gravy because its just an add on to theirs. Freight is paid, just 12 more blades to the pile.


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

> I am just starting to gather some wood working equipment so my knowledge and pocketbook are a bit light.
> An G1182 is up for $375. My hunch is that s a bit high but not bad. All help welcome.
> Nitehorse
> 
> - nitehorse


Condition is everything with older tools, as is completeness. If it is in really good shape a little high but not out of line. But remember, lots of 6 inch jointers out there in the world…8 inchers are much harder. I bet I saw 20 six inch jointers for every 8 inch listed when i bought my 8 inch Powermatic 60. to find.


----------



## fasteddie33 (Aug 6, 2018)

I just bought a "new" one and after reading through here, it looks like I over paid…The guy had it sitting in his garage for 10 years and never fully assembled it, or ever used it….I put it all together, but I'm having some problems with finally assembly…Does the fence sit up off the main bed??..Mine sits up about 3/16…I also can't tilt the fence back, only forward, is this common?

http://i.imgur.com/1HBn1PT.jpg[/img][/url[/URL]]


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes the fence will sit up off the bed a bit. You need room to raise and lower the beds. I've never tried tilting mine.


----------



## fasteddie33 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks!...It just seems like 3/16 is very high…And I need to tilt forward a little, to get it to true 90 degrees…


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You shouldn't be jointing anything close to that thin so 3/16 is fine. The height of the fence is fixed, but the height of each bed is adjustable as is the height of the knives. If you want the gap to be smaller, then raise the outfeed table to where you want it. Then the knives need to be set at the same height as the outfeed. The infeed needs to be something below the outfeed. The distance below the outfeed determines how much material is removed with each pass.


----------



## csherdel (Dec 25, 2020)

I know this an old post but I'm new on here and couldn't send you a message. How do you like the jointer? I found one in the same price range and looking to buy it. I'm a bit south of you in Hanover.


----------

